# No ratings received yesterday?



## Tasweb (Nov 25, 2017)

I didn't receive any ratings for my drives in Hobart yesterday. My average is about 50% so it's unusual to go a full day without receiving any. Was I just unlucky or has anyone else noticed the same thing?


----------



## Banker Pete (Jan 16, 2017)

Haven’t had any ratings for about a week. It happens from time to time.


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

As Who is John Galt? perceptively observed, the system went into meltdown yesterday whilst trying to count all of my new compliments.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

Tasweb said:


> I didn't receive any ratings for my drives in Hobart yesterday. My average is about 50% so it's unusual to go a full day without receiving any. Was I just unlucky or has anyone else noticed the same thing?


Had one chap say he was going to rate me well. This was late Saturday night. A little later I noticed that as well as the 5 stars I had a new badge for conversation, and another for above and beyond. Sunday during the day those badges had disappeared.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Voigtstr said:


> Had one chap say he was going to rate me well. This was late Saturday night. A little later I noticed that as well as the 5 stars I had a new badge for conversation, and another for above and beyond. Sunday during the day those badges had disappeared.


Uh oh......this sounds serious.

If you are having thoughts of self harm ......or heaven forbid.....if your are thinking of kicking the dog.....please reach out - as I have so many badgers I am happy to help with a solution.

Fortuitously, I am actually in the process of setting up the inaugural, in fact the first of a franchise chain of 'Badger Banks'.

These will operate along the lines of traditional Blood Banks, where healthy donors are encouraged to donate a badger or two for the greater good of the Übering brotherhood and sisterhood. This is going to be big. Huge!

It has become abundantly clear that we can no longer rely on Über to correctly and safely allocate the precious Badgers to their well deserved recipients and this is obviously just one of many ways in which the downtrodden driver is being robbed of a true heritage; a true inheritance which he or she may leave to his or her long suffering family.

And so, after extensive consultation and bargaining with Jim Penman, the guy behind Jim's Everything, I am immensely proud to be able to announce that in line with Über's Upfront pricing beginning tomorrow, Jim and I are kicking off Jim's BadgerBank.

This is a ground floor opportunity. For anyone with the slightest interest, I would suggest you PM me without delay. The first 5 lucky investors will also be given a ground floor opportunity to invest in my other very, very attractive partnership with Jim - the very, very popular Jim's Brazilians. I look forward to our future success together.


----------



## Voigtstr (Nov 20, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Uh oh......this sounds serious.
> 
> If you are having thoughts of self harm ......or heaven forbid.....if your are thinking of kicking the dog.....please reach out - as I have so many badgers I am happy to help with a solution.
> 
> ...


OK I think this is up there with "I need my picture of a seven legged spider back"... (http://www.27bslash6.com/overdue.html in case you missed it)


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Voigtstr said:


> OK I think this is up there with "I need my picture of a seven legged spider back"... (http://www.27bslash6.com/overdue.html in case you missed it)


Yes, I think I know David........and Jane !

Hot diggity! I think I also know both the seven legged and the eight legged spiders!

.


----------



## Tasweb (Nov 25, 2017)

My missing ratings all came through in one hit last night.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Tasweb said:


> My missing ratings all came through in one hit last night.


Interesting......I'm glad to hear sanity has prevailed. I haven't had any issues with missing ratings, well not lately anyhow, but sometime last night the muppets changed my name in the 'Driver Profile'.

Just out of the blue. No notification, no negotiation, no nothing. This is the second time that this has occurred. Last time they wanted me to submit fully documented and registered change of name forms to correct it back to my actual real name!

The poor pax don't know if I'm Arthur or Martha.

And this is the outfit that wants our streets filled with autonomous vehicles!

.


----------

